# Les Cigognes



## NED (1 Août 2005)

esBonjour,
Je m'appelle Maël,
Je suis né le 31 juillet 2005 à 13h59,
Je mesure 49 cm et je pèse 3kg310...
Papa et Maman sont ravis,





 Ned et Manue NEDELLEC

 :bebe:​


----------



## locheux (2 Août 2005)

félicitations à toi et à la maman.


----------



## double-clic (2 Août 2005)

Bienvenue Maël, beaucoup de bonheur à toi et à tes parents


----------



## woulf (2 Août 2005)

Le plus grand des bonheurs  Félicitations aux heureux parents !


----------



## NED (2 Août 2005)

Bonjour à tous,
La joie d'être Papa (ou Maman) est un bonheur qui n'a pas d'équivalent.
C'est pourquoi ce thread à été crée avec la validation des moderateurs pour que les nouveaux parents s'expriment et fassent partager leur joie.
Une sorte de petit "carnet rose" des parents Macgéens
Tous sur les nouveaux bébés futurs adeptes de la pomme...
Montrez des photos , vos commentaires, vos impressions, le Thread des cigognes est là pour ça!
  :bebe:  ​


----------



## locheux (2 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> La joie d'être Papa (ou Maman) est un bonheur qui n'a pas d'équivalent.
> C'est pourquoi ce thread à été crée avec la validation des moderateurs pour que les nouveaux parents s'expriment et fassent partager leur joie.
> ...


cette idée me plait !


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (2 Août 2005)

Je m'appelle Liselotte.
Je suis née le 23 juillet 2005 à 20h30.
Je faisais 50,5 cm et 3,390 kg à ma naissance.
Je fais la joie de Maman et de Papa.


----------



## NED (2 Août 2005)

Trop mimi la petite Liselotte !
On l'adore déjà :love:
bravo aux parents et tout plein de bonheur...


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (2 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Trop mimi la petite Liselotte !
> On l'adore déjà :love:
> bravo aux parents et tout plein de bonheur...



Merci Ned et de même pour vous 3.
J'ai plein de conseils de jeune papa à te donner


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

felicitations aux parents de ces 2 premiers bebés de ce carnet !!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Guillaume S (2 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Trop mimi la petite Liselotte !
> On l'adore déjà :love: bravo aux parents et tout plein de bonheur...


Je suis déçu je ne vois pas de Macmini dans sans landeau - ce qui lui irait très bien.


----------



## mxmac (2 Août 2005)

c'est un remix de lise et de charlotte........  

bravo a NED, belle image !


----------



## NED (2 Août 2005)

mxmac a dit:
			
		

> bravo a NED, belle image !



Merci Mxmac, de la part d'un expert de la photo comme toi ca fait très plaisir.
Je suis allé sont ton site, tu as de photos qui sont simplement Sublimes !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

Felicitation pour ton idée de fil Ned, et surtout, felicitation pour le petit Maêl...
felicitation Pitch aussi....


----------



## alèm (2 Août 2005)

Bonjour toutes et tous et bienvenue à ces nouvaux futurs mac-users... 

Je tiens à signaler qu'après mon post, je ne supporterais plus de messages de félicitations, passez-les en message privé, ça sera d'autant mieux et beaucoup plus personnel et intime.

Si nous avons créer ce sujet avec les autres modérateurs, c'est aussi pour que tout le monde ne crée pas un sujet à la naissance de son enfant. Vous pouvez si vous voulez féliciter quelqu'un pour son joli bambin et la joie que cela procure, passez par les coups de boules, MPs, cadeaux, bonbons, boites de vitamines C pour les parents, etc... mais ne floodez pas !


----------



## bouilla (3 Août 2005)

T'as pensé à lui acheter de quoi s'habiller Ned ? :love:


----------



## NED (3 Août 2005)

_Quand Maman et Bébé se regardent, c'est de l'amour en barre !!!_ 



 :love:  :love:  :love:​


----------



## NED (3 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> T'as pensé à lui acheter de quoi s'habiller Ned ? :love:


Bonne idée, je prends note !!!


----------



## Nephou (19 Septembre 2005)

http://homepage.mac.com/nephou/PhotoAlbum17.html

et au dodo le papa


_ceci et également un test du D50 _


----------



## macelene (20 Septembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> http://homepage.mac.com/nephou/PhotoAlbum17.html
> 
> et au dodo le papa
> 
> ...



:love: Fais de beaux rêves.... Benoit...  et encore des baisers doux léger comme des plumes... pour tes deux Zamours de ta ViE...   


Elle est toute mignonne...  :love:  tout le portrait de son Papa...


----------



## WebOliver (20 Septembre 2005)

Nephou.  Tu accepteras une petite bière?   Félicitations à vous deux. Have fun tous les trois.


----------



## Nephou (20 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Nephou.  Tu accepteras une petite bière?   Félicitations à vous deux. Have fun tous les trois.



Bien sûr


----------



## NED (20 Septembre 2005)

Bienvenue sur terre !
bisou à la petite choupinette, et félicitation a Nephou et la maman...

 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> http://homepage.mac.com/nephou/PhotoAlbum17.html
> 
> et au dodo le papa
> 
> ...




tres jolie fifille  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Septembre 2005)

Felicitation au Papa et a la Maman....


----------



## finlay74 (27 Novembre 2005)

Mes deux amours


----------



## NED (29 Novembre 2005)

finlay74 a dit:
			
		

> Mes deux amours


Bienvenue à toi finaly74 et bienvenue au pitchounne et sa maman


----------



## LeProf (29 Décembre 2005)

Je vous présente Diane et sa maman, 2 jours apres  l'accouchement.





Née le 22/10/2005 a 10h30, 52 cm et 3,6 kg.

Et là, toujours Diane le 26/12/2005




​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2005)

Félicitations


----------



## daffyb (3 Avril 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2006)

et en plus déjà une star:love: toutes mes félicitations


----------



## macmarco (3 Avril 2006)

Bravo Daffyb !  
Félicitations à la maman. 

Chouette faire-part !


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Avril 2006)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

>


 Jolie remontée de thread.  

 Belle image, mais ton modèle t'a sans doute facilité la tâche.


----------



## NED (3 Avril 2006)

Ho! laptite choupinette elle est mignone !
Biz,
NED...
:love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Avril 2006)

Trop mimi le faire part


----------



## La mouette (8 Avril 2006)

Félicitations à la maman et au papa.


----------



## daffyb (16 Avril 2006)

Il faut les mettre au Mac dès le plus jeune âge 








​


----------



## Dory (16 Avril 2006)

Qu'il est chou...:love: 

Mes félicitations à tous les heureux parents...:love:


----------



## GreenC4U (1 Mai 2006)

:love: Ma petite puce est arrivée :love: 

Voir la pièce jointe 10485


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Mai 2006)

Bienvenue a la petite Roxy et félicitations aux parents


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2006)

GreenC4U a dit:
			
		

> :love: Ma petite puce est arrivée :love:
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 10485



toutes mes félicitations et plein de bonheur à vous trois


----------



## Grug2 (9 Mai 2006)

C'est pas un sujet pour le bar ça ?


----------



## alèm (10 Mai 2006)

non


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Août 2006)

*M&#233;lusine*
12 Juillet 2006, H + 1

Puisque la maman s'est "autoportraitis&#233;e" avec sa fille, je me laisse aller &#224; un petit post par ici. 
Rien que pour ne pas lui laisser la primeur.


----------



## dool (2 Août 2006)

COmme elle a de grannnnnddddd.................bonnet !  :love:

Encore bienvenue à la Belle !


----------



## La SAGEsse (2 Août 2006)

Merci Elen...
Mélusine t'envoie des bisous. :love::love::love:


----------



## tirhum (2 Août 2006)

trop dr&#244;le cette frimousse !! :love: :rateau: :love:





_




P.S : je viens seulement de remarquer ta signature, dool !!........ _


----------



## WebOliver (2 Août 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Merci Elen...
> M&#233;lusine t'envoie des bisous. :love::love::love:



Tout son p&#232;re...   
_
Tiens, je poste dans un fil o&#249;, sauf accident (la tuile quoi...), je ne publierai pas de photos avant un bon nombre d'ann&#233;es... ​_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Août 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Merci Elen...
> Mélusine t'envoie des bisous. :love::love::love:



Rhôôôô pinaise!!! Dan en miniature!!!     :love:


----------



## sofiping (2 Août 2006)

Eh sans d&#232;c ... elle est craquante avec sa frimousse a la Daniel ... qu&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;s qu'on dit d&#233;j&#224; ... 
AH ouaih ... VOUS AVEZ BIEN TRAVAILL&#233; !!!!!  :love:


----------



## fanou (15 Août 2006)

bon, a mon tour...
antoine est né le 3 août, et toute la famille est en pleine forme !


----------



## ange_63 (15 Août 2006)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> bon, a mon tour...
> antoine est né le 3 août, et toute la famille est en pleine forme !
> 
> http://fanou1er.free.fr/bb/IMG_3524.jpg



Bienvenu à Antoine et félicitations  :love:


----------



## fanou (15 Août 2006)

merci !
pour moi ça a été facile...


----------



## ange_63 (15 Août 2006)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> merci !
> pour moi ça a été facile...


----------



## dool (9 Octobre 2006)

Rapha&#235;l est pr&#234;t pour devaler les pistes depuis le 29 septembre...
On ne voit pas bien les oreilles de lapin sous le bonnet, ni le gros X sur son torse...mais c'est bien le notre ! 










Bon j'enl&#232;ve ma signature tirhum desolee !


----------



## NED (9 Octobre 2006)

Félicitaions! Dool et X
On l'attendait depuis un petit moment lui,
il est choupinou comme tout...:love:


----------



## daffyb (9 Octobre 2006)

:bebe: 
f&#233;licitation !!! il est minou tout plein :love:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Octobre 2006)

bassman tout crach&#233; !


----------



## La SAGEsse (9 Octobre 2006)

FELICITATION!!!! 
L'est vraiment mimi c'petiot!  :love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2006)

toutes mes félicitations à tous les parents de ce thread quels magnifiques bébés profitez en bien car les années passent à toute allure, le mien fait 1,86m maintenant  et les bisous bin il aime plus çà


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Octobre 2006)

Moi, une fois, j'ai eu des poux... Ben ils sont tous morts...


----------



## tirhum (9 Octobre 2006)

'videmment !!
 sans un "_poil su'l'caillou_"... 


 :love:


----------



## ange_63 (9 Octobre 2006)

dool a dit:


> Raphaël est prêt pour devaler les pistes depuis le 29 septembre...
> On ne voit pas bien les oreilles de lapin sous le bonnet, ni le gros X sur son torse...mais c'est bien le notre !
> 
> 
> ...




Félicitation qu'est ce qu'il est beau!!!  
Bravo aux parents il est réussi! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2006)

Sont sympas vos enfants ... c'est quel fournisseur ?  
Les délais sont rapides :rateau: 

Félicitations


----------



## NED (10 Octobre 2006)

*Merci* pour les félicitations....
Et merci de continuer les commentaires par MP aux parents, pour laisser place aux prochains.


----------



## alèm (10 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> *Merci* pour les félicitations....
> Et merci de continuer les commentaires par MP aux parents, pour laisser place aux prochains.




_ (il est bien ce NED, mes collègues se pissent dessus quand ils savent que j'ai bu des bières avec ce type mais à part ça, il est vraiment bien )

et félicitations aux parents ! _


----------



## sofiping (16 Octobre 2006)

DOOOOOOOLLL !!!! 
MAIS QUEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSS T'AS FAIIIIIIIIIT !!! 
T'AS ENCORE FAIIIIIIIIIIT UNE CONNERIE !!!!!
 
venez là que j'vous bise et que je vous souhaite pleins de bonnes choses !!!


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2006)

Sur ce coup chais pas si c'est dool qui l'a faite la connerie, mais &#231;a n'engage que moi hein


----------



## dool (20 Octobre 2006)

sofiping a dit:


> DOOOOOOOLLL !!!!
> MAIS QUEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSS T'AS FAIIIIIIIIIT !!!
> T'AS ENCORE FAIIIIIIIIIIT UNE CONNERIE !!!!!


J'ai pas pu résister :rose:   Fallait pas repousser mes avances, na ! :mouais: 




			
				SM a dit:
			
		

> bassman tout craché !


Beuh nan c'est pas lui qu'a craché......




			
				SM a dit:
			
		

> Sur ce coup chais pas si c'est dool qui l'a faite la connerie, mais ça n'engage que moi


J'suis rassurée, il a pas ta moustache...pour l'entrejambe j'attend de voir ! 



Y sont où les ot' parents ??...(après on est obligée de répondre, tout çaaaa...)


----------



## NED (20 Octobre 2006)

*STOP !!!*

*:modo: ==== On floode pas ICI !!! ==== :modo:
(Ca reveille les petits bébés)
   *

Alèm tu pourras me faire un peu le menage là,
tu enlève le mien avec...merci !!  ​


----------



## Foguenne (21 Février 2007)

Voilà, Joachim que nous appelons déjà Joujou est né ce lundi.
Il est ok, 53 cm / 3,6 Kg 

Mon grand Père est content, c'est son 28e arrière petit enfant, mais le seul a avoir le nom Foguenne et le seul Portugais de la famille. 
(nous avons fait le choix de lui donner le nom du père, mais la nationalité de la mère, bien qu'il pourra toujours, si il a envie, prendre également la nationalité belge voir luxembourgeoise.  )
Un bébé né à Luxembourg d'une mère Portugaise et d'un père belge, c'est un peu ça l'Europe. 







Un accouchement, c'est surtout épuisant pour le papa.


----------



## tirhum (21 Février 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Un accouchement, c'est surtout épuisant pour le papa.


Et tu n'as pas fini d'être fatigué !....  
Ce n'est que le commencement...


----------



## ange_63 (21 Février 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Voilà, Joachim que nous appelons déjà Joujou est né ce lundi.
> Il est ok, 53 cm / 3,6 Kg
> 
> Mon grand Père est content, c'est son 28e arrière petit enfant, mais le seul a avoir le nom Foguenne et le seul Portugais de la famille.
> ...



:love: :love: :love:  Félicitations à tous les deux pour ce beau bébé!! :love:  
Il est trop chou  ...comme les parents d'ailleurs


----------



## WebOliver (21 Février 2007)

Et hop, maintenant direction la brasserie pour le bapt&#234;me... 

F&#233;licitations.


----------



## macelene (21 Février 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Voilà, Joachim que nous appelons déjà Joujou est né ce lundi.
> Il est ok, 53 cm / 3,6 Kg




 & :love: à vous Trois...

On dirait que c'est Paul qui a accouché...  :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (21 Février 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Voilà, Joachim que nous appelons déjà Joujou est né ce lundi.
> Il est ok, 53 cm / 3,6 Kg
> 
> Mon grand Père est content, c'est son 28e arrière petit enfant, mais le seul a avoir le nom Foguenne et le seul Portugais de la famille.
> ...






Que vous êtes beaux !!!  :love:
Félicitations !!


----------



## Taho! (22 Février 2007)

Lequel des trois est le (la) plus beau (belle) ? 

F&#233;licitations :love:


----------



## unizu carn (22 Février 2007)

C'est joli, joachim, pour un crois&#233; flamand - portugais. C'est un pr&#233;nom utilis&#233; dans les deux pays, d'ailleurs. &#199;a veut dire "Dieu offre", en latin, tu savais ?
Je l'embrasse tr&#232;s fort.
:love:


----------



## Foguenne (23 Février 2007)

unizu carn a dit:


> C'est joli, joachim, pour un croisé flamand - portugais. C'est un prénom utilisé dans les deux pays, d'ailleurs. Ça veut dire "Dieu offre", en latin, tu savais ?
> Je l'embrasse très fort.
> :love:



On voulait un prénom utilisé dans les deux pays. 
Je ne savais pour "Dieu offre". 

Merci à tous.


----------



## iota (23 Février 2007)

Salut.



Foguenne a dit:


> Voilà, Joachim que nous appelons déjà Joujou est né ce lundi.
> (...)


Félicitations aux parents et surtout au bébé 
Plein de bonheur pour vous 

@+
iota


----------



## Marsellus (4 Mars 2007)

Mon dieu, j'ai raté ce topic !!!

Bon, Alexandre a maintenant presque 10 mois (né le 7 mai 2006), mais je ne résiste pas au plaisir de poster une petite photo de monsieur


----------



## plogoff (24 Septembre 2007)

Depuis presque 3 ans j'avai  un modéle " PETITE COQUINE " que je vais biensur conserver car je l'aime énormément mais depuis le 07 septembre 2007 j'ai switché vers un autre modèle, le petit MEC 3080kg-48cm.J'en suis super content, tellement content que je passe une bonne partie de mes nuits auprés de lui.
Seul petit bug que je n'ai pas encore réussi à résoudre...au démarrage il ne fait pas "boing" mais "ouin-ouin"....
@++



P.S: Dans la hâte de vous annoncer la nouvelle, j'ai malheureusement  posté à un mauvais endroit; je tenais donc à tout de même remercier les personnes qui m'ont félicitées...


----------



## PommeQ (7 Janvier 2008)

_Lou, 2,780kg, 47 cm_

25/12/2007, 11h29


----------



## NED (7 Janvier 2008)

Félicitations pommeQ !!!
C'est le plus beau cadeau de Noël du monde....:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Janvier 2008)

Ça dépend pour qui...


----------



## PommeQ (8 Janvier 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ça dépend pour qui...



Je te rejoins car elle ne sait pas encore ce qui l'attend


----------



## daffyb (28 Février 2008)

Tristan est né ce matin. Il mesure 50 cm et pèse 3,650 cm 
@+


----------



## Arlequin (28 Février 2008)

@daffyb :    

ben zut alors, je ne l'avais pas vu non plus ce fil......

je sais que c'est un peu passé, mais j'annonce aussi.....

ma p'tite deuxième, Noalyne, née un peu plus tôt que prévu (mais se porte bien ! ), le 5 octobre 2007 ....


----------



## NED (8 Avril 2008)

Après avoir initié ce fil avec mon Fils,
Je vous présente ma fille :
_Romane
Née le 1er Avril 2008 !!!!!
Et non c'est même pas une blague   _​




_Une future Macgéenne en puissance,
Que du bonheur quoi....
 :love: :love: :love:  
_​


----------



## Miston (20 Juin 2008)

Gwenaël, mon petit lutin, est arrivé le samedi 24 mai 2008 à 3h54 du matin


----------



## Arlequin (20 Juin 2008)

Miston a dit:


> Gwenaël, mon petit lutin, est arrivé le samedi 24 mai 2008 à 3h54 du matin



Toutes mes félicitations !!!! 

et surtout, beaucoup de bonheur pour la suite 

à +


----------



## G3finder (18 Novembre 2008)

la petite Shanna que j'avais déjà présenté dans un mauvais fil 

et la voilà après presque 9mois à nos côtés


----------



## Arlequin (18 Novembre 2008)

G3finder a dit:


> la petite Shanna que j'avais déjà présenté dans un mauvais fil
> 
> et la voilà après presque 9mois à nos côtés



Toutes mes félicitations, plein de bonheur tout ça tout ça


----------

